# Saltwater Striper Fishing (New England Style)



## Browning Slayer (Jul 9, 2017)

Well, just got back from a vacation in New Hampshire. We spent a day chasing saltwater Stripers off the coast of New Hampshire and Maine. These fish had just came out of deep water and still had sea lice on them. Very cool and fun fish to go after. There was a ton of sight fishing and pitching baits to them. We would hook up and bring one to the boat and have 2 or 3 other fish following so we would pitch baits at the ones following which resulted in multiple doubles. We probably boated 25 fish or so. Nothing huge but still a ton of fun. Great time on the water and another fish marked off the bucket list!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2017)

Those some nice looking fish Slayer. We used to catch them in the Chesapeake Bay when I lived in Virginia.


----------



## Rabun (Jul 10, 2017)

That looks like a blast!  Did you cook up any of them...I only had saltwater striper once and it tasted a whole lot better than the land locked variety.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 10, 2017)

Rabun said:


> That looks like a blast!  Did you cook up any of them...I only had saltwater striper once and it tasted a whole lot better than the land locked variety.



We did. I kept one fish and we had it for dinner that night. To top it off, my guide had a couple of lobsters in his bait tank at the dock his buddy left him that afternoon and he gave me those to top off the meal. And the Striper had a much better taste than a fresh water one for sure!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 10, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Those some nice looking fish Slayer. We used to catch them in the Chesapeake Bay when I lived in Virginia.



Charlie, these fish came out of the Chesapeake Bay and were migrating up the coast.


----------

